# [ATI] Vrai transparence ? (résolu)

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir ou en était le problème des drivers ati sous linux. Je sais que les drivers ati ne marchent pas avec xorg 6.8, donc c'est mort  :Smile: 

Mais de nouveaux drivers doivent ils sortir prochainement ? Les performances seront elles comparables à une carte nvidia de même gamme ?

Un peu part et surtout un peu désespéré je voudrais savoir quelle carte nvidia je pourrais acheter pour un budget moyen tournant autour de 150¤ 200¤.

J'ai un athlon barthon 2600+ et je veux jouer a doom3, ut2004 et ennemy territory sans ramer.

Pour info, avec ma radeon 8500, je descend à 20 fps sur la map radar (sur ET) !!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Polo

j'ai cru voir dans un post il y a quelques jours qu'un nouveau driver allait sortir courant janvier/février, mais je retrouve plus le post, et je ne suis meme pas sur qu'ati fera effectivement ca....

mais bon, si je peux passer a xorg 6.8, ca sera la fete !!!

----------

## Polo

hop, j'ai retrouvé ma source ici (cf un post de trevoke)

----------

## Trevoke

17 janvier 2005.

*roulement de tambours*

ATI nous a promis des drivers pour AMD64.

*roulement de tambours*

Y croyez-vous?

Y crois-je?

Ai-je vraiment ecris ceci?

*CYMBALES*

NOUS VERRONS BIEN!

(je   :Arrow:  )

----------

## Polo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 17 janvier 2005.
> 
> *roulement de tambours*
> 
> ATI nous a promis des drivers pour AMD64.
> ...

 

17 ??? je croyais qu'on était le 14....

est-ce que je crois qu'il nous ont promis des drivers? peut etre, mais une promesse pour le systeme linux de la part de fabriquant de matos......

est-ce que j'y crois? cf la réponse du dessus  :Confused: 

As-tu vraiment écris ceci? a moins que je ne soit victime d'une hallucination due.... au manque de sommeil par exemple? (vive les exams....)

"Nous verrons bien" ..... ou pas  :Arrow:  wait and see

----------

## Trevoke

Oui non non mais la oui peut-etre.

Ca marche mieux en anglais ce que j'ai ecrit.

ATI a promis des drivers... POUR LUNDI 17 JANVIERS C'EST-A-DIRE *COUGH* *cough* just lundi apres plus de six mois d'attentes oh mon dieu le suspens me fait defaillir.

----------

## Polo

ahhhh c'est pour ca le 17.... j'etais pas au courant....

mais je crois effectivement qu'on l'aura le 17....avril? si tous se passe bien, enfin, le moins pire possible  :Evil or Very Mad: 

bon, il me reste plus qu'a regarder de temps en temps dans portage..... merci de l'info  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Moué mais bon c'est pour amd64. Je pense que je vais acheter une carte nvidia moyenne gamme. Ca devrait suffire pour jouer avec ma machine. Que me conseillez vous ?

----------

## Polo

va voir du cote des geforce 6600, ou des FX5600....

les FX5600 sont plus chères globalement.... il y a un comparateur de prix sur clubic

----------

## Trevoke

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Moué mais bon c'est pour amd64. Je pense que je vais acheter une carte nvidia moyenne gamme. Ca devrait suffire pour jouer avec ma machine. Que me conseillez vous ?

 

Il y aura pour x86 et amd64 je crois bien. Ca m'etonnerait honnetement qu'ils ne sortent que pour une seule structure.

----------

## Darkael

Pour ceux que ça intéresse:

 L'annonce officielle de la date de release

 Un post plus vieux 

Donc en gros ce qu'il y aura dans ces nouveaux drivers c'est le support des AMD 64 et pour tout le monde la compatibilité avec Xorg 6.8 (pas que pour les amd 64). Toutefois, rien n'est dit sur le support de l'extension Composite de xorg ...

----------

## bosozoku

Pour le support de l'extension j'avais reussi à la faire marcher à un moment ou le support chez xorg était en dev et que ça marchait avec ati. M'enfin ça ramait et c'était pas utilisable. Quelques jours plus tard, l'utilisation des drivers ati était impossible avec xorg 6.8.

edit : merci pour les liens.

----------

## nuts

pour repondre au 1er poste.

moi j ai acqui une geforce 6600GT (en agp) et j en suis fort content, puisque les jeux passent en 1600x1200 sans broncher (ut2004 a  fond, doom3 en high...)

petits bemoles:

pour ma part j ai un soucis avec le framebuffer, impossible de mettre une console superieur au 1024 (j etais en 1280 avec ma gf3 sans soucis)

le driver nv de xorg ne reconnait pas la carte, donc pas d affichage, donc pilotes nvidia obligatoire version 1.0.6629 minimum

----------

## Polo

pour le framebuffer, avec le module vesa, je passe du 1400x1050 sans probs avec l'option vga=0x342 , et avec le module vesa-tng, il m'a suffit de passer video=radeonfb:1400x1050@60 (en ayant compilé le module radeonfb , évidement....)

et hop.. je suis sur qu'on peut aller au dessus...(il y a des bootsplashs en 1600)

pour ce qui est de xorg, tu a essayé avec le driver vesa? t'aura pas des supers performances, mais bon.....

----------

## nuts

j ai deja mis des framebuffer en 1600 (avec ma geforce 3), mais la ca n affiche rien quand c est au dessus de 1024.

ensuite que ferai je avec le driver vesa sur xorg...

sinon en frame j utilisais justement vesa. mais bon... meme xosl (un boot manager en graphique) a refuser de monter plus haut que 1024....

sinon ca tourne du feu de dieu cette carte. la 6600gt c est un tres bon rapport qualite/prix

----------

## NiLuJe

Pareil ici, j'ai largué ma Radeon 9600XT pour une GeForce 6800 .. Et la, c'est le bonheeeuuuur  :Smile: ))

  J'peux pas dire grand chose niveau bootsplash par contre, j'en utilise pas ..  :Wink: 

----------

## nuts

moi non plus je ne mets pasde bootsplash, par contre je mettais le framebuffer, c est plus lisible!

----------

## bosozoku

 *nuts wrote:*   

> moi non plus je ne mets pasde bootsplash, par contre je mettais le framebuffer, c est plus lisible!

 

J'ai regardé un peu les prix de la geforce 6800 et c'est hors de mon budget.

La 6600GT me conviendrait mieux je pense, qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## NiLuJe

Vi, c'est le meilleur rapport q/p il me semble ...  :Wink: 

Gaffe, elle tournent qu'avec les drivers nvidia, et seulement avec les touts derniers ..  :Wink:  (Les 6600 GT)

----------

## nuts

bah oui je l ai dit plus haut.

en tout cas ca pulse a un point... sous win tous mes jeux, hl2, doom3, ut2004 et bien entendu plus nacien tournent en 1600x1200. de la tres bonne carte

----------

## NiLuJe

Woops  :Mad: 

  Ouep, pareil, c'est une tuerie ...  :Smile: ) A noter que les drivers gèrent même la thermorégulation du ventilo & la sonde de température ..  :Smile: ) (Heureusement remarque, parceque ca fait un joli boucan au boot quand le ventilo est à fond ... ^^ (C'est la Leadtek))

----------

## bosozoku

Ok bah merci beaucoup les gars je sais ce que je vais acheter alors  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

dites faut arreter la parano là...ok les drivers ati sont pourris mais pas tant que ça.

perso je joue à Doom3 (et consors : UT etc...),  j'ai le dual screen, le framebuffer, etc...

ça été chiant à configurer mais après ça va, et encore ça devait pas etre bcp plus dur à configurer qu'une Nvidia. Nan c'est vrai ils font de tout ptits efforts mais ça avance mine de rien. 

bon d'accord j'ai pas la vraie transparence, j'ai pas l'accélération au top (mais suffisante pour jouer en quasi high details sous D3)...m'enfin ça tourne. à entendre certain avec les ati c limite si on a rien à l'écran  lol

----------

## nuts

ATI font de tres bonnes carte mais sont vraiment naze en matiere de piltoes.

deja sous win, il a fallut attendre les 1er radeon avant qu ils se mettent a faire qque chose de tres correcte. mais sous linux, encore aujourd hui ce sont des traine-savate.

c est pas pour cracher sur qui que ce soit mais faut regarder la realite en face.les drivers linux de ati sont a chier. il faut les faire tourner avec une version precise de xorg, c est super relou poru els mise a jour, l'accelaration est la uniquement pour dire qu on l'a, les performance par rapprot a windows sont lamentable. bref le support je dirai qu il est quasi inexistant. mais bon parait qu ils vont s y interesser bien plus. attendons de voir, mais j espere qu il ne mettront pas 8 ans non plus, sinon c est sur qu il me verront jamais comme client.

pour du linux, ati ne vaitut vraiment pas le coup,c ar le supprot ne suivant pas, ca revient a trop cher pour les performance delivrer.

l avantage qu a nvidia, c est justement le support, ona  des pilotes recent, pour toutes les archi nvidia depuis la tnt (certaine radeon n ont comme pilotes celui de xorg). et les perf sont la, les cartes offre les meme perf que l on soit sous win ou sous lin.

----------

## Longfield

Bon c'est aujourd'hui parait-il le grand jour de la release des drivers ATI moins pourris !!!

En tous cas pour l'instant, rien de nouveau sur leur site, mais bon moi j'y crois pas trop pour aujourd'hui, et surtout, je suis très curieux de voir quelle perfs ces drivers vont apporter !!!

----------

## Darkael

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En tous cas pour l'instant, rien de nouveau sur leur site, mais bon moi j'y crois pas trop pour aujourd'hui

 

Bah, je crois que l'équipe est basée au Canada, donc il faudra encore quelque heures avant que ce soit la matinée la-bas... Gardons espoir.

Je suis en train de me builder un xorg 6.8 là maintenant, histoire de pas perdre de temps quand ils arriveront  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis en train de me builder un xorg 6.8 là maintenant, histoire de pas perdre de temps quand ils arriveront 

 

Mouarf t'as bien confiance KarnEvil ! 

Je prend pas les devants moi  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

pareil, je préfère attendre, d'autant plus que mon xorg 6.7 fonctionne pour le moment très bien alors...

j'arrete pas de jeter un oeil sur le site d'ati...y a que dalle. 

Si ça se trouve ils parlaient du 17 janvier...2006!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

ENFIN IL EST LA!!!!

http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html?type=linux&prodType=graphic&prod=productsLINUXdriver&submit.x=8&submit.y=5&submit=GO%21

----------

## Polo

les boules, j'ai regardé il y a a peine 20 minutes, et il y était pas....

bon, pour une fois qu'ati sort un driver a temps, c'est cool   :Laughing: 

et puis, tant que j'y suis, ca c'est un bumps de version!!! (3.14.6->8.8.25) espérons, qu'il sera bien....

[EDIT] a quand l'intégration dans portage? de toutes façons, j'ai pas le temps tout de suite, mais bon...

----------

## Trevoke

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1333458458&postcount=848

v'la l'ebuild si tu veux pas attendre.

----------

## Polo

cool, merci trevoke, je m'en vais l'essayer.....  :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Polo wrote:*   

> les boules, j'ai regardé il y a a peine 20 minutes, et il y était pas....
> 
> bon, pour une fois qu'ati sort un driver a temps, c'est cool  
> 
> et puis, tant que j'y suis, ca c'est un bumps de version!!! (3.14.6->8.8.25) espérons, qu'il sera bien....
> ...

 

A temps a temps, faut pas exagerer, ils nous l'avait promis en juin ceux-la je crois..   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je crois qu'au vue de ce geste d'Ati nous pouvons penser qu'ils font de réels efforts!

quid du support amd64? (note : enfin m'en fou moi j'ai pas d'amd64...)

----------

## Trevoke

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=250647&start=175

Support AMD64.

A propos pour l'AMD64, il faut pas oublier d'editer l'ebuild pour qu'il utilise le bon RPM ..

----------

## bosozoku

Yeah ils ont tenu parole  :Very Happy: 

En plus ils sortent ces nouveaux drivers le jour de mon anniversaire, trop cool les dev de ATI   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

bon anniversaire bosozoku! 

sacré cadeau de la part d'Ati   :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Goddamn it's WAR to get those working under AMD64

----------

## nuts

bon alros, ces piltoes ca s annonce comment??

sinon j espere vous, possesseur d ati, que leur annonce ne serve pas de pretexte pour en sortir un autre dans longtemps

----------

## Saigneur

Bah s'ils les sortent de façon espacée mais qu'ils sont corrects, ce n'est pas dérangeant. Mais qu'ils soient corrects. Sinon, ma prochaine CG sera une nVidia. Là, je suis en phase "wait & see"...

----------

## tetienne

Au vu de certains qui ont testé hier soir y'a vraiment rien de folichon, juste le support de xorg 6.8 (qui est selon moi vraiment pas indispensable)... Par contre un driver avec lequel je puisse utiliser la sortie VGA de mon laptop (c'est un peu fait pour ça un laptop... Pour présenter) serait quand même rudement plus utile qu'une pauvre transparence qui bouffe un max en resource... Fallait pas se leurrer quand même, on fait pas d'un âne un cheval de course en trois mois...

----------

## gulivert

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> Au vu de certains qui ont testé hier soir y'a vraiment rien de folichon, juste le support de xorg 6.8 (qui est selon moi vraiment pas indispensable)... Par contre un driver avec lequel je puisse utiliser la sortie VGA de mon laptop (c'est un peu fait pour ça un laptop... Pour présenter) serait quand même rudement plus utile qu'une pauvre transparence qui bouffe un max en resource... Fallait pas se leurrer quand même, on fait pas d'un âne un cheval de course en trois mois...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ben il me semble que si il l'est, sinon à koi bon avec une CG ATI si elle n'est pas foutu d'etre compatible   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tetienne

xorg 6.7 marche bien. Hormis la transparence (qui est loin d'être indispensable selon moi), je ne vois pas l'intérêt. Par contre avoir une sortie VGA qui marche est selon moi une priorité nettement plus importante, qui devrait être supportée depuis longtemps d'ailleurs. Je ne comprends même pas qu'on puisse releaser un driver qui ne gère pas correctement le matériel.

----------

## nuts

quand une nouvelle version de xorg sort, faut pas se dire, "boh c est juste la transparence", t es  a jour, ca marche mieux, des bugs de defaut sont corriger, si ca se trouve c est plus optimiser etc...

----------

## zdra

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> serait quand même rudement plus utile qu'une pauvre transparence qui bouffe un max en resource...

 

Max de resource ?? En tout cas sur mon ordi (gforce3) il n'y a pas photo, composite fait des miracles !!! Prend simplement un fenetre que tu déplace rapidement sur tout ton écran, sans composite t'as 100% du processur d'utilisé, et ce qui est derriere la fenetre que tu déplace dans tout les sens a du mal à etre rafraichit rapidement... t'active composite et t'admire le résultat, aucun retard de rafraichissement de ce que est derriere la fenetre et pour pas plus de 20% de cpu d'utilisé !!! Et cela meme si la fenetre que tu déplace est transparente (sauf si elle est trop grande, là faut avouer que c moins spectaculaire). De plus avec composite d'activé, si tu te connecte à distance sur ton interface graphique, la bande passante utilisée est dramatiquement réduite.

Non vraiment c'est du tres jolie travail qui a été fourni sur Xorg-6.8, et pour l'instant je suis en 6.8.2RC2 (~x86 dans portage) et je dois dire que tout ça me semble bien plus stable.

----------

## tetienne

1. sur une gforce 2 c'est tout l'inverse

2. je ne dénigre AUCUNEMENT xorg 6.8, simplement y'a des priorités dont ATI aurait dû et devrait s'occuper avant cela à mon sens. Un laptop dont la sortie VGA n'est pas utilisable... C'est pitoyable.

----------

## nuts

mais ati reste ati, dis toi que certaine radeon n ont meme pas de support.

evoluer des pilotes pour un ensemble de carte dans un systeme plus recent est une priorite. imagine t arrive sur un distrib qui te propose pas d anciene version de xorg, t as meme pas de pilotes.

----------

## zdra

nvidia powa  :Very Happy: 

Moi je crois que la meilleur chose à faire, c'est de simplement envoier un mail à ati en leur disant que les driver nvidia sont meilleur (déjà que c pas terrible) et que donc t'achete une carte nvidia. Si tout le monde fait comme ça ils remarqueront qu'ils doivent se bouger le cul si ils veulent pas que la concurance (nvidia) leur bouffe tout le marché des linuxiens qui est (j'espere) entraint de grandir à grand pas en terme de part de marcher pour eux.

En tout cas moi j'ésite pas d'envoier des mails quand par exemple un site s'affiche mal avec mozilla, ou qu'un site ne propose que le format .doc pour un document, etc... 

Dernierement j'ai signalé aux constructeurs de ma clef usb que ça marche nickel sous linux, et qu'il y a meme les code source des modules de support usb pour le noyau linux sur le cd de driver !!! En voyant sur leur site marqué "windows only" jleur ai signalé qu'ils pouraient qd meme mettre qqch du style "officialy supported on windows and users reports than it works also on linux", c'est pas grand chose mais ça fait plaisir quand on voit sur un site qu'on a pensé à linux, meme si c pas officiel.

----------

## nuts

surtout que ca peut attirer des client, moi je vois un mathos ou c est marquer  que ca marche sous nux, je vais pas me galerer avec un produit qui ne l est peut etre pas

----------

## billiob

J'arrive peut-être un peu tard mais sur ET,(sur servergamers.com) sur radar, j'arrive à 80-90fps en moyenne en 1280*1024 avec tous les détails à fond. Ma config

athlon xp 2000+

512 Mo de ram

geforce 4 ti 4200 agp8x 64Mo

drivers officiels 6629 (l'ebuild de gentoo merdouille)

DoomIII en démo tourne bien mais pas à fond. Je conseille nvidia car leurs drivers sont simples et ils sponsorisent Gentoo.

----------

## Trevoke

Billiob, merci mais on evite les trolls. La question n'est pas "Nvidia 1337 ATI" mais "Vraie transparence avec ATI" .. Qui a d'ailleurs vite degenere en "Alors ils marchent ces ****** de drivers?"

Et puis de toute facon, hein, si tu veux facile, tu vas t'acheter un Mac  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

je n'avais pas l'intention de troller ( si un peu ), mais je pensais juste répondre pour  ça : *Quote:*   

> Un peu part et surtout un peu désespéré je voudrais savoir quelle carte nvidia je pourrais acheter pour un budget moyen tournant autour de 150¤ 200¤. 

 

C'est vrai que je n'aurai pas du poster vu que le post est marqué résolu. (Mon statut de Noob est mérité ! )

----------

## nuts

moi tout tourne a fond avec ma 6600gt  :Very Happy: 

le support nvidia y  a pas photo, il est deja bien, bonne perf, bon pilotes, facil d installation etc...

du bonheur

----------

## Trevoke

/smack nuts

eh ho

J'ai une ATI au boulot et une ATI a la maison sur un AMD64.

Je souffre. Respectez ma douleur nom d'un chien!

----------

## bosozoku

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> /smack nuts
> 
> eh ho
> 
> J'ai une ATI au boulot et une ATI a la maison sur un AMD64.
> ...

 

Ouep je souffre avec toi snif  :Sad: 

----------

## nuts

va au wc, ca soulage....

----------

## Polo

trevoke : t'inquiètes pas, t'es pas tout seul (je sais pas si ca doit te rassurer, mais bon, je fait ce que je peux  :Confused:  )

par contre, je suis pas (trop) mécontent de ma radeon mobility 9700 (en meme temps, j'ai pas encore essayé de FPS sous linux...)

----------

## kwenspc

huh?  moi je souffre pas...Ati sur pc (radeon 9800Pro) et sur portable (radeon 7500).

ça va c'est pas la mrt quand même. pour le moment j'arrive à faire ce dont j'ai besoin avec.

je vais essayer xorg 6.8 et les nouveaux drivers après partiels...

----------

## darkn0th

Histoire de répondre à la question d'origine du poste: NON la vraie transparence n'est toujours pas supportée par ces drivers (manque le support de l'extension COMPOSITE (et X.org X11R6.8.1.902 plante chez moi si je la declare explicitement dans la configuration)). Mais ils ont le mérite de marcher sous X.org 6.8 enfin... avec ça les problèmes de mise à jour disparaissent. Vivement que COMPOSITE apparaisse (ptêtre dans 6 mois si ça donne comme pour cette release). Par contre l'arbre de dev est en synchro avec l'arbre Windows donc c'est des drivers à jour au moins. Support hardware par contre je ne sais pas.

config:

Radeon 9000 Pro avec 2x21" en BigDesktop 3200x1200

2xAthlonMP 1800+

1024Mo PC2100 ECC Registered

----------

## Trevoke

Alloooooors

Voila...

AMD64 + P4 (maison et boulot respectivement) les ATI marchent avec les nouveaux drivers.

Splendide. Impec. Sauf que .. Doom3 apparemment ne tourne pas (amd64? ATI? ATI surement..). Enfin..

composite apparemment marche mais s'il est enclenche il desactive le DRI. C'est tout ce que j'en sais, je n'ai rien essaye.

Et quant aux drivers.. ATI a dit qu'ils voulaient sortir des drivers tous les deux mois maintenant, et commencer en fevrier. Dooooonc avec un peu de chance tout d'un coup ATI va rattraper son retard ca va etre magique et on vivra heureux on aura beaucoup de pixels.

----------

## tetienne

darkn0th, tu t'embetes pour pas grand chose, avec les drivers libres t'auras de meilleurs résultats sur une radeon 9000 je pense. Ils gèrent mm l'accel 3D pour ce chipset...

Pour ma part, j'ai pas d'accel 3D avec ces nouveaux drivers (et je ne suis pas le seul)

Trevoke, t'es bien optimiste, à chaque nouvelle release, ça marche de moins en moins bien chez moi...

----------

## nuts

le soucis avec les driver libre, c est generalement les perf un peu moins bonne et t as pas le support du s3tc, ce genre de chose, donc meme un ut2004 c est mort

----------

## tetienne

Non justement, pour certains chipsets les perfs sont carrément meilleures en FPS, et avec moins de CPU... C'est là qu'on voit les grandes compétences des développeurs ATI   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> darkn0th, tu t'embetes pour pas grand chose, avec les drivers libres t'auras de meilleurs résultats sur une radeon 9000 je pense. Ils gèrent mm l'accel 3D pour ce chipset...
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai pas d'accel 3D avec ces nouveaux drivers (et je ne suis pas le seul)
> 
> Trevoke, t'es bien optimiste, à chaque nouvelle release, ça marche de moins en moins bien chez moi...

 

Je suis seulement optimiste parce que ca fait a peine 6-7 mois que je suis sous Linux.. C'est la premiere release de drivers que je vois ATI faire, moi  :Smile: 

(comment on dit 'release' en francais?)

----------

## nuts

revision

----------

## darkn0th

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> darkn0th, tu t'embetes pour pas grand chose, avec les drivers libres t'auras de meilleurs résultats sur une radeon 9000 je pense. Ils gèrent mm l'accel 3D pour ce chipset...
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai pas d'accel 3D avec ces nouveaux drivers (et je ne suis pas le seul)
> 
> Trevoke, t'es bien optimiste, à chaque nouvelle release, ça marche de moins en moins bien chez moi...

 

Bah j'ai besoin de la sortie tv, ce qu'apportent les drivers propriétaires ATI. J'etais au courant pour l'acceleration 3D mais ça n'a pas d'interet pour moi vu que je ne suis pas un joueur.

----------

## zdra

plutot "sortie" comme dans "le nouveau driver ati vient de sortir", c'est plus proche de la traduction littéral "relacher"

----------

## niin

En gros, moi je garde ma radeon 9000 ou il vaut mieux que j'aille chez mon vendeur prefere me prendre une petite FX5700 ? disons que je suis bien tente par la deuxieme sollution ; pis ca me fera une excuse pour reinstaller completement ma gentoo qui marche pas.  :Smile: 

----------

## LostControl

 *niin wrote:*   

> pis ca me fera une excuse pour reinstaller completement ma gentoo qui marche pas. 

 

Ah bon... Parce que tu réinstalles ton système quand tu changes de carte graphique  :Shocked: 

Voici une vraie raison pour réinstaller son système --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1627557#1627557  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## niin

ouais, vieux reflexe comme a dit un autre.

----------

## Marsu

perso, ça fait au moins deux semaines que je tourne avec les drivers ati et xorg 6.8

```

emerge xorg-x11 ati-drivers -p                    18:50

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3  

```

----------

## niin

question a propos des nouveaux drivers : quand on les a installe, on les configure comment ? ca se fait tout seul ? ya pas d'option de configuration ?

Enfin j'ai rien trouve pour ca.

----------

## Trevoke

niin: cherche dans le forum AMD64 y a au moins 5 threads sur la configuration des drivers; enfin, ceci dit, utilise aussi ton bon jugement, y a des choses comme IOMMU dont tu ne devrais pas  te preoccuper.

----------

## kwenspc

est ce que kk1 aurait une "bonne" experience du vrai composite avec une ati? 

parce que même si on a de nouveaux drivers, moi pour l'instant je vois pas d'améliorations réelles dans le sens où on pourrait enfin avoir le xinerama, le composite, un meilleur dri (au moins aussi bon que celui d'nvidia...beh oué ati c'est du meilleur matos quand même hein! ce qui n'excuse pas le fait des drivers tout pourris je vous l'accorde) etc...

moi ce qui m'interesse c'est le xinerama, le composite et le dri...tout ça en même temp  :Laughing: 

(je rêve, non?)

----------

## Trevoke

composite et DRI = pas pour l'instant. Avec un peu de chance dans les prochains drivers qu'on voit venir d'ATI on aura ca..

Allez, je te passe le narguile, autant rever.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Allez, je te passe le narguile, autant rever.

 

pufff puffffmoui puff tu as raisonmpuff pufff mieux vaut puff réver!!  :Smile: 

----------

